# Latest project (curteousy of heresjohnny)



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a photobucket with pix of my most recent project. I used heresjohnny's how-to for making paper mache skulls to look as if they're pushing out of stone. I made two of these...now I just need to figure out how to incorporate them into my haunt!

Thanks for the great idea and how-to.
:devil:

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/BroomChick/library/Skull%20in%20Stone?sort=3&page=1


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice work, BroomChick! Your paintjob turned out great, too!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks great! Is that a talking boris skull?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice BroomChick.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet job Broomchick! They look great! Isnt HJ quite the teacher! :>


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the kind reference BroomChick. You did a very nice job! I especially like how it reflects your own style with the paint job.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sweet! Those would look good on cemetary pillars. I love how the members here share ideas and expertise.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great Idea Otaku. I am making pillars and was just today considering following HJ's how-to to make some of his pressed out skulls. Not I can mix them together.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i planned on making my own today but instead worked on graves....

i like yours!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

very shweeet! Nice paint job too!


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

That looks great Broomchick! I wonder if you could put a bunch of those faces on something like a shower curtain. I always like to put some kind of different decorations in our bathroom for the Halloween party. A sheet full of faces staring at you on the toilet.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! Nice job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

MRKLaw asked:

"Is that a Boris talking skull?"

You guessed it!!! It made a GREAT mold!! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy crap is right!!! I can honestly say that the thought of applying a bunch of these to a shower curtain NEVER occurred to me....but maybe....just maybe......thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I plan to use this idea to better haunt kind.


----------

